# قصيدة المكالمة ... اخر قصائد هشام الجخ



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2014)

*اخر قصائد الشاعر هشام الجخ 
المكالمة 
[YOUTUBE]4Ofck4UkGz8[/YOUTUBE]
لو حد زعلان انى ثورت 
ادينى غورت
بطلت ثورة وبطلت نيلة
وشلت على راسى التقيلة
مالناش يا عم نصيب نفرح بخلفتنا
ما يترضى بالمركوب يا ترضى بالفتنة
يادوب شافونى عريس
نصبوا الطريق متاريس
وحاصروا زفتنا
حندارى ليه ونلف وندارى فى الألاعيب
الأعتراف مش عيب
لو كنا شفنا الغيب لا كنا قندلنا ولا كنا زفتنا
صعبان عليا الحلم شايفه بيتكسر
وعنيا طايلة المدى بس الأيدين أقصر
أنا اللى عمره ما غاب وعمره ما أتأخر
تطرح عينيكى عذاب يزرع عينيه سكر
انا اللى قال حاضر لا شرط ولا أتأمر
لا طمع ولا أتدانى ولا بطش ولا اتجبر
انا اللى كل مااجوع بعنيكي بتصبر
ما يغركيش العدد والله انا اكثر
انا اللى مش أخوان وانا اللى مش عسكر﻿
*​


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2014)

جامدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 فبراير 2014)

*حلووووة اوووى انا بموت فى قصايد الرجل ده 
كلامه بيدخل القلب اوووى *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

وأنآ مآيه من طينكـ يآ بلدى
وأنآ مش تبعهم كلهم
أنآ جآى لوحدى ....

لسه شيفآهآ فى موقع تآنى مآرضتش أنزلهآ هنآ .. فكرت مش هتلآقى صدآ ..! 





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

روعة حقيقي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soso a (20 فبراير 2014)

كل قصايده جميله بتبقى نابع من ارض الواقع وليها هدف 

انا لقيت دى جزء من قصيده المكالمه مش عارفه تكمله ولا ايه 
مش قديرت اشووف الفيديو لبطئ النت  

 خلاص عرفت خلاص عرفت عملوا ثورة وشالوا زفت بس متقوليش خلاص مشو حمار أي واحد بعده هنخليه حمار حتى لو مكنش اسمـــه حمار شعب مين يا جحش انت ؟ هي مصر امتى حكمها شعب ؟؟ مصر بتسلم ودانها لأي كلب .. بس يتذوق شوية .. ليبرالية شرعيةديمقراطية اى كلمة فيها اية اى كلمة تكون طرية الشباب المصرى منظر كله فكر نفسه عنتر انفخوهم انتوا بس وعظموهم فهموهم ان رايه ده امانة وان كلام يخالف رايه يبقى بدات الخيانة افردوا اديكم شوية بالفلوس الناس جعانة فنانين ومثقفين دول عند خالتك دول شحاتين يابنى كله قصاد فلوس راح يدوس هي مصر امتى حكمها شعب ؟؟ مصر بتسلم ودانها لأي كلب .. بس يتذوق شوية .. شرعية .. ديمقراطية .. ليبرالية .. “عسكرية” أنا إللي كل ما أجوع بعنيكي  بتصبر .. ما يغركيش العدد .. والله أنا أكتر .. أنا اللي مش إخوان .. وانا  اللي مش عسكر


​​


----------

